# expansion joints in piping systems



## رزق حجاوي (20 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا البحث بخصوص expansion joints in piping systems
والمعد من قبل المهندس Jim E. Meyer, PE والذي يعمل لدى شركة CDM Smith INC
white paper will examine the basic design principle of pressure thrust and how expansion joints a ect it​http://go.cdmsmith.com/rs/240-OUV-49...hite-Paper.pdf


----------

